# Sos grrr!!!!



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Went to load my DD core currculum onto hr laptop last night! It doesn't work because it won't work with Windows 7(we got it for her older DB2 years ago) na dof course none of our computers will support it(TY DH for being anal about loading the new windows!). I am so mad!!Now I have to sell off all my SOS stuff to be able to buy new to use on her 'puter!:hair

So if anyone needs some SOS I wil list it here first before i go ebay with it. Lok for apost later tonight if you are interested or PM.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't homeschool and don't normally read here, but your SOS caught my attention, lol (didn't realize it was the name of a curriculum).

If your husband is very computer literate, ask him about the Windows 7/XP Compatibility function (if it's an XP program and not Vista). Apparently, "almost" all XP programs will run under the compatibility function, although I don't have it so don't know exactly how it works. 

Unfortunately, my work software is one of the few programs that won't work with it, so I'm still stuck on XP, but it's worth a shot for you to check into it before selling your current curriculum and having to buy new!

If he's not sure or doesn't know how, ask the guys down in the computer forum, they're a lot of help there. Good luck!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Depending on your pc you can install two versions of windows. I'm not computer literate enough to tell you how, but I bet it would be cheaper than all new SOS.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Callie

Dh says its possible but he is not willing to do it..he can be very annoying sometimes! Thing is I dont think we even have any CD's of Windows versions since many come preloaded on the computer and thats it. DH is very computer literate it s what he does for a living but if it isnt his idea I can't get him to do anything he doesnt want to do!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

That sucks! Did you ask him about what the other Callie mentioned? I wonder if you contacted Alpha Omega if they would have a solution or maybe a compatible installation disk.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

no thye won't help they stop tech support on SOS older than 2007 and this is 2005 I'm just going to collect up ALL the SOS and AOP and sell it and buy one I found on ebay. Just easier at least she's the last one! I don't plan on keeping the SOS after she is done but I will keep my classical curriculum! So if anyone is interested I will be putting it up tomoorw sometime.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

HOTW--You know AOP has a "no resale policy" on SOS, right? I tried SOS years ago and, when I found that it was impossibly difficult to install on the PC, I tried to resell it. That was a quick no-go. Ebay shut down my auction for the reason of the AOP policy. Maybe that policy has changed since then.

Have you considered Monarch from AOP? I've not used it but I understand it's basically the same as SOS but online.

I use AOP Lifepacs as our base curriculum in some subjects.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

foaly said:


> HOTW--You know AOP has a "no resale policy" on SOS, right? I tried SOS years ago and, when I found that it was impossibly difficult to install on the PC, I tried to resell it. That was a quick no-go. Ebay shut down my auction for the reason of the AOP policy. Maybe that policy has changed since then.
> 
> Have you considered Monarch from AOP? I've not used it but I understand it's basically the same as SOS but online.
> 
> I use AOP Lifepacs as our base curriculum in some subjects.


I have bought most of my SOS onj ebay used. Wasn't aware there was a no resale never had an issue with it.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

HOTW--I apologize. Clearly, AOP has changed their policy over the last couple of years. I searched their web site and their paper catalog and found nothing stating this software cannot be resold.

Maybe I'll give it another try if I can buy it cheaper than it costs new.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

well what do you need? i have a few lower years i no longer need.

I called and talked to someone at th ecompany and if I buy a new install disk it will make the software work but why cant they say anything on th ewebsite????


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I just went through this when I tried to sell SOS on HomeschoolClassifieds.com. I actually called AOP and was told I was NOT allowed to sell it, although I could "gift" it one time and use it for more than one child in my immediate family. I was pointed to this passage on the AOP website:

4. Proprietary Materials

4a. All content available through the Website, including designs, text, graphics, pictures, video, information, applications, software, music, sound, and other files, and their selection and arrangement ("Site Content"), as well as all software and materials contained in or related to the Website are protected by copyrights, trademarks, service marks, patents, trade secrets, or other proprietary rights and laws. You hereby agree not to sell, license, rent, modify, distribute, copy, reproduce, transmit, publicly display, publicly perform, publish, adapt, edit, or create derivative works from such content or materials. Systematic retrieval of data or other content from the Website to create or compile, directly or indirectly, a collection, compilation, recreation, database, or directory of Website materials is prohibited except as provided for herein. Use of Website content or materials for any purpose not expressly provided for herein is prohibited.

http://www.aophomeschooling.com/legal-info.php


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

We had another family that we shared the SOS curriculum with. That cut the cost in half. Our kids were in different grades so this worked well for us. Also, sometimes you can buy new curriculum on ebay that is a year or two old at a greatly reduced price.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

When we got our new desktop last year, my son recommended we get windows 7 professional, as it can run older programs. I'm glad we did this as we have many programs we use for home education that would not run on the new windows 7. So if you're planning to change computers, you might consider paying the extra for the professional version, rather than doing without or having to pay for newer programs.

Dawn


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Frankly i dont even knwo what DH has loaded on the computers! I know MY netbook has windows starter and I forbid him to touch it! I don;t care if it gets "out of date" I am not obsessed with having the newest/best on there! 

Well I talked to someone and am waiting for my new insall disc to arrive, so she is geting a break from core curriculum for a few days! BUT I am having her write up a psychological profile on her sibs as part of her psychology class!!LOL


----------

